

The #1 paid app in the Play Store is a scam - United857
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/8/5594196/another-bogus-android-app-briefly-tops-google-play-charts

======
at-fates-hands
After spending more than a year on WP7 and then WP8 and then going back to
Android, one thing is perfectly clear.

Yes, Android has a multitude more apps than the Windows App store. But in
every case for the apps I use, the apps in the Windows store are much better
than the ones I've found in the Play store.

